

Run. Hide. Fight. - rexreed
http://www.lawofficer.com/video/news/run-hide-fight-active-shooter

======
sdoering
This so reminds me of the "Duck and Cover" Films
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKqXu-5jw60>). And imho it seems as futile as
these.

I will not go down the route, as to discuss the right to own an carry guns...
as this is just as futile.

